# valerian root



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

is frakin amazing. 2mg of this stuff, and I'm way more relaxed and I am able to keep a consistent conversation, and I think of things to say or do without trouble. If you haven't tried it, try it.
post your comments here ^_^ and your experiences with this herb and similar things you might recommend.


----------



## sheepgobaa (Jul 12, 2008)

crossfadex said:


> is frakin amazing. 2mg of this stuff, and I'm way more relaxed and I am able to keep a consistent conversation, and I think of things to say or do without trouble. If you haven't tried it, try it.
> post your comments here ^_^ and your experiences with this herb and similar things you might recommend.


0.2 of a mg is a dose not even worth mentioning lol

i normally shoot for 1,8 grams


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

oops. 2g or so. lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I also been taking valerian root from NOW brand at 2g and helps me relax


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Where can I find this? (lazy question I know, shh)


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Shoppers Drug Mart

(Or other fine pharmacies.. it's in with the herbal supplements and vitamins.)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

OTC?


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry, I edited my post... you're quick! Yes, it's OTC. I don't find it has much of an effect, although it does have a history of use for anxiety. Some people find the smell of it offensive.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright, thanks for the info.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've had good results with valerian tea, but it tastes fully like poison.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I bought a bottle at Big Lots once. It stunk so bad. It really did smell like poo. But it did help. I originally bought it to help me go to sleep at night.


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

I've bought mine at Vitamin Shoppe.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Probably the ones sold at Vitamin Shoppe are of better quality lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I called the pharmacy and apparently this wouldn't mix well with one of my current medications. But I found something else in the meantime...once I get some damn money. It's not expensive I'm just broke.

And I'm sure there are plently of other sleep aids that don't smell like ****.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm going to give it a try. i'll get some next time i go to GNC (thats if they have any there).


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

I have used valerian root over the years and have always had good results with it for anxiety and as a sleep aid. When I lived in the States I would buy it in a capsule form. Here in Panama the only preparation I've seen available is "tincture of valeriana". It's a liquid. A 2 oz bottle costs $1.00 and lasts me quite awhile. I find that I actually like the tincture better than the caps. When taking the caps, I found the taste rather off-putting as I would belch it and taste it. I don't find this so with the liquid. A little splash in a glass of water and sip it (sort of like Southern Comfort) just before bed.  It works for me.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I just tried this for the first time after reading about it for a while. The smell is horrid but my dog seemed to like it. This stuff worked really well. In no time I was feeling sleepy and this allowed me to take a nice mid-afternoon nap.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Can i take this **** with benzos like kpin

And how much should i take to get semi high. I have 450 mg tablets. Will it have the same effects as a benzo?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmm strange..I'm sit tin here with a bottle of tablets and im smelling it and at first it smells ****ty..but then..I actually enjoy the smell....i think i have heightened senses or something....smells like a sweet pepper to me ....I love it....once u get passed the **** smell it smells kinda nice hahaha


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

On second thought, don't do that..now' my sinuses hurt


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

My vitamin supplier sent me a sample with my last order. It smelled really bad. I threw it out. After reading how this helps, maybe I shouldn't have been so quick to judge.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

You get used to the smell. If you're expecting a magic bullet, don't bother. Valerian root is really mild but it is effective to take the edge off.

Be sure to experiment with different brands. I found the brand that Walgreens makes (I can't remember what it's called) was pretty good. 

The biggest problem is that sometimes it makes you feel so nice you want to take more. But if you do, it doesn't intensify the effect. So don't do that.


----------



## HeWhoCouldNot (Nov 18, 2010)

I tried Valerian root tea to help with sleep but it didn't do anything. Am I missing something here?


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

meh!
valerian root or green tea or whatever doesnt matter..just make a tea and drink it hot, it will relax and calm u, but for it to cure sa, pffft, then i would have been cured by now or what? since ive been drinking it quit alot of it n that **** does nothing to me, at all...well only that my cats go crazy about it, but thats rly all imo >_>


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

It's really good...if you're going to use something use this, not benzos.
But it smells like horse. I have to put the bottle inside socks otherwise I can smell it aaauughh.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep, it smells bad but a regular pill bottle traps it.
Your body will develop resistance to it so you will need to cycle off for some weeks.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

xyz123 said:


> I used valerian root once before present time while under stress and it worked fine,*but made me sleepy*,recently I've been using it along with other stuff but unlike before,I'm like awake until 2-3am and my anxiety seems to be acting up a bit,don't think its valerian though could be other stuff.


That's what it's mainly used for.
Personally, it keeps me asleep throughout the night without interruptions, I sleep "deeper".


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

HeWhoCouldNot said:


> I tried Valerian root tea to help with sleep but it didn't do anything. Am I missing something here?


1. Maybe you made the water too hot. I think I read somewhere that if the water is too hot it ruins it. I'd try making the water around the same temp as green tea (Considerably cooler than boiling).

2. Maybe it was old/stale? A lot of times when I buy herbal teas, they are not packaged well and are so stale they hardly have any scent to them at all. Try the capsules.


----------



## Jericho187 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just a precaution to anyone using Valerian Root. I highly advise you to get your liver enzymes checked periodically.

Valerian can cause liver damage as a side effect. I took Valerian Root for over a month and I was eventually admitted to the hospital with cramping, nausea, vomiting, and jaundice. It's funny because I'm a physician and pharmacist and I only realized that the Valerian was the cause of my symptoms when the Dr asked me what meds I'm taking.

The ER doc thought it was so bad that he reported it to the Health Canada Adverse Reaction Database. Here is the entry:

http://webprod3.hc-sc.gc.ca/arquery-rechercheei/report-rapport.do?lang=eng&id=000319335

I was only taking 400 mg at bedtime.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

that stuff is stinky. It stunk up my bathroom closet and it took me a while to figure out where the smell was coming from....

I take it before bed and it knocks me out. I haven't tried taking it during the day though.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I went through a bottle 2 years ago. Developed a tolerance pretty quickly. The effects were nice and helped me get through gym class, but it didn't really target my anxiety. It's actually a tranquilizer, and thats what it felt like. My anxiety was just masked, but poorly masked.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Resurrecting this thread because I'm considering it as an OTC method. 

Notice any SA reduction while taking it?


----------

